# Low Voltage to the track



## Davenport66 (Apr 2, 2020)

After hooking up the meanwell lrs-340-24 to the nce ph-10-r and using the dcc rampmeter I am measuring only 16 volts to my track even after adjusting the power output on the meanwell. Checking the voltage output straight from the meanwell I can get 24 volts output. Checking the volts straight out of the pb110 to track I am getting 16v. Why am I not getting more volts to the track? Any wiring I am using is 12 guage.

Thank you,
Steven


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Davenport66 said:


> After hooking up the meanwell lrs-340-24 to the nce ph-10-r and using the dcc rampmeter I am measuring only 16 volts to my track even after adjusting the power output on the meanwell. Checking the voltage output straight from the meanwell I can get 24 volts output. Checking the volts straight out of the pb110 to track I am getting 16v. Why am I not getting more volts to the track? Any wiring I am using is 12 guage.
> 
> Thank you,
> Steven


Simple... first, 16v is the factory setting. In your manual, it describes how the track voltage is adjusted.

There are some tweaks to get max voltage out on my site (the trim pot stops before the true end of travel)

Read my page:






NCE Mods & Tips


Greg Elmassian web site on large scale trains and garden railroads, cigars, and computers




elmassian.com





Read the section on "tips for best performance" it describes in detail the best way to adjust the output voltage.

You will not be able to get more than about 21 volts DCC, the system loses 3 volts from the DC input voltage (this is why I had my systems modded, and use a 27 volt supply)

Greg


----------



## Davenport66 (Apr 2, 2020)

Greg, 
Thank you. I now have 22 volts on the track per the dcc meter.
Steven


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Good, that is about what I have measured on various systems.

Greg


----------

